# How do I get the cat to stop sucking on the dog?



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Can you give the kitten something else to "cuddle"? My sister has a mini poodle who does this--he "nurses" on a certain toy. It's almost instinctual as he'll do it as he's drifting off to sleep. 

I'm thinking you need to find something that's similar in texture and appearance to Vegas, and when Kitty starts in on Vegas, swap him for the toy. LOL Don't they make special "cuddle toys"? Like these: 
Amazon.com: Petstages Kitty Cuddle Pal: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Brown Mutt Snuggle Puppy: Pet Supplies


Your other option is to put Vegas in a full body suit pajama.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's just Vegas's texture, because Kobe (kitten) doesn't nurse on anywhere else but those two spots, and she doesn't do it at all on Vienna. I have nooo idea why she chose that spot lol.

And as you can see, Vegas doesn't care or try to stop her.


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Wow...I never thought about the sucking changing the color of the dog's coat...Our kitten used to suck Ike's lips...he did it till he was about 8 or 9 months old, then Ike must have put the kabosh on it, or he quit on his own....I don't know enough about cats to help with a cure...sorry.

p*


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I think Vegas (gorgeous dog, btw), needs a half body suit. LOL Maybe if you covered those areas the kitten would give up? (This is coming from a person with ZERO cat knowledge, mind you!) Or you might have to resort to squirting the kitten with water when you catch her doing it so she starts to associate the act with something "negative."


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I had two thoughts; the first is the same as Rowan's, can you put something like a doggy raincoat (the texture might turn the kitty off) on Vegas that might discourage the kitty, or at least safeguard Vegas' hair? You'll like my second solution even less; SEND VEGAS TO ME!! Another lame idea, is there a small cone collar you can (temporarily) put around the kitty's neck to break the little sweetie of the :baby: habit?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the sweater could work, considering she only does it at night now when we're sleeping (; I didn't even really think of that, thanks tons guys! I'm growing him out long again, so I'm going to want to have his hair being black like it's suppose to.

And sorry ladies, as much as I know Vegas would adore you (he loves everyone, but he goes gaga over women) you'd have to kill me to get him from me.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I think the sweater could work, considering she only does it at night now when we're sleeping (; I didn't even really think of that, thanks tons guys! I'm growing him out long again, so I'm going to want to have his hair being black like it's suppose to.
> 
> And sorry ladies, as much as I know Vegas would adore you (he loves everyone, but he goes gaga over women) you'd have to kill me to get him from me.


I suppose then it's a_ good_ thing I'm a total pacifist! eace2: Better watch out for Rowan though, you know how determined those Marines can be! lol!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> I suppose then it's a_ good_ thing I'm a total pacifist! eace2: *Better watch out for Rowan though, you know how determined those Marines can be!* lol!


LOL--especially when you're talking a black, male poodle. 

Ooh-rah! 

I was just thinking that this thread title has to be one of the best ever! LOL Only a dog person would have known what to expect.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL the look on your poodle's face while the kitten is suckling is so funny! I think the video is so cute. My female cat likes to suckle but she will only do it to certain textures, and only if I am laying next to the blanket, and ONLY while she's laying on my chest. I have a fluffy blanket (I think made of polyester?) that you can buy at Marshall's Home Goods she sometimes will suck on, and my male cat will 'make biscuits' on. Another blanket she likes is microfiber on one side and the other side has a bumpy texture and makes her immediately want to suckle. I guess the bumpiness mimics nipples. I heard kittens love to suck on wool too.


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Kitty pheremone diffuser*

I would try a feliway diffuser in the bedroom to help soothe the kitty. They are supposed to work wonders. You can get them at pretty much any petstore. Also, have you tried crate training the cat? Many cats can be crate trained. Try putting her in the crate in your bedroom with a bunch of fuzzy stuffed ctoys that smells like your dog, and maybe a warm water bottle or one of those pads that mimics a heartbeat.

Good luck!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

We tried crate training the cat, and it was in both her and our best interest that she stays free roaming the house. Nothing makes me rage more than meowing/screaming cats


----------



## Bitsy'sMom (Aug 27, 2011)

I have owned cats in the past along with my dogs - they all seem to like to "make muffins" with their paws on something fuzzy and soft - it's a throw back reaction to when they were kittens, and seems to soothe them and make them relaxed. The sucking/nursing action isn't something I have encountered, but I suspect it is "making muffins on steroids".....that said, have you tried a soft fuzzy toy with catnip inside? Cats go batty for catnip and this might distract your kitten away from your dog. However catnip is a stimulent so I'm not sure how this will work at bedtime. Another thought - if you can find a real piece of tanned leather sheep skin with wool on one side, the smell and texture might be similar enough to your dogs smell and feel to substitute for the real thing. Your dog is a saint to put up with this...especially with those little sharp claws poking and prodding away.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

My hand raised kitten used to do that too, it generally occurs when a kit hasn't had enough time feeding with mum or was weaned too early.
It's almost impossible to curb the habit although they usually grow out of it eventually, my girl took two years.
your best bet is to get a sheepskin (do they sell them over there?) and put a hot water bottle under it to make a more appropriate bed for her.
The water squirting trick is a good deterrant but could lead to issues in the cats relationship with your dog later.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

lol...but its so darn sweet and cute! Too bad you have to stop it.


----------

